
Help the environment by NOT buying a new iPhone (2019) - jlelse
https://jlelse.blog/links/2019/09/iphone-environment/
======
Spivak
This feels like trying to fight a river. Help the environment by selling or
trading in your old iPhone (and other devices too). Make sure they all get put
through their full duty cycle.

Second hand and refurb devices are how Apple products become affordable to the
masses like me. I can't justify shelling out $1k for a new phone but 1-2 years
later I'll happily buy one used for $400.

------
robpal
Help your bank account by NOT buying a new iPhone.

